# KML datei + UTM - Koordinaten?



## Orbit (29. Februar 2008)

Hallöle,
Ich habe kein passenderes Forum gefunden, gegebenenfalls bitte verschieben!
Habe ich in KML (Google-Earth Datei in XML) die Möglichkeit, meine Koordinaten in UTML anzugeben?
Google-Earth hat ja die Möglichkeit, nach UTM umzuschalten, aber irgendwie finde ich in den KML-Referenzen nicht einmal das Wort UTM...
Kann mir wer helfen?


EDIT:
weiß wer, auf wieviele nachkommastellen Google-Earth meine Koordinaten (auch WGS84) interpretieren kann?
mfg,
Orbit


----------



## mxm (7. Mai 2008)

Hallo Orbit,

kannst Du mir einen Tip geben ob es geht? oder womit man seine UTM-Koords gut transformieren kann.?

Danke,
mxm


----------

